# Sticky  Reminder: Only Pure Bred GSDs in the Rescue Sections



## Castlemaid

A Reminder to all that the Urgent and Non-Urgent Rescue sections on this board are for pure bred GSDs only. If a dog is KNOWN to not be pure bred, please do not post it here.

Often time shelters will list pure-bred GSDs as mixed. If the dog is obviously pure bred from its physical characteristic, it can be considered a GSD and posted here.

_*2021 Update:** High content GSD mixes, Belgian Shepherds & Dutch Shepherds will now be allowed IF they are being fostered or rehomed by an established member in good standing. Feel free to PM a Mod if you have questions. Thank you...*_


----------

